# Flavors of kernel

## davascript

I know there are all differnent types of kernels available and each have different patches or config than the vanilla sources.  Is there a list of all the possible sources that we can use.  I am not asking about the documentation. I have noticed some say they us e the love.XX kernel or seen an unusual name on thekernel of a gentoo screenshot.   thanks in advance

----------

## Beefrum

 :Very Happy:  sys-kernel:

ck-sources

genkernel

gentoo-sources

git-sources

hardened-sources

hppa-sources

ksymoops

kurobox-sources

linux-docs

linux-headers

metadata.xml

mips-headers

mips-sources

mm-sources

module-rebuild

openblocks-sources

openmosix-sources

openvz-sources

rsbac-sources

sh-sources

sparc-sources

suspend2-sources

systrace-sources

usermode-sources

vanilla-sources

vserver-sources

xbox-sources

xen-sources

----------

## davascript

Thank you.  Is there a guide to kernel patching anywhere also.  Maybe somethin that has a list of all the patches  available.  thanks again

----------

## RuiP

hi,

emerge sources you like or download a vanilla kernel source from kernel.org to /usr/src. 

Then:

```
cd /usr/src && rm /usr/src/linux

tar jxvf linux-sources-2.6.xx.tar.bz2
```

(or whatever you downloaded or emerged)

```
mv linux-sources-2.6.xx linux-2.6.xx-<nameofpath_or_whatyouprefer>

ln -sf linux-2.6.xx-<nameofpath_or_whatyouprefer> linux 

cd linux
```

download/mv patchs to /usr/src directory makes life easier...

if patch is compressed bz2:

```
bzcat ../patch-2.6.x-coolthenever.bz2 | patch -p1
```

if it's a file:

```
patch -p1 <../patch-2.6.x-coolthenever.patch
```

```
make oldconfig
```

answer the questions (most cases accept default <plain enter>)

```
make xconfig
```

 (or menuconfig, or gconfig, etc.)

mount your boot if it's not mounted. 

As root:

```
make && make modules && make modules_install && make install
```

Check grub.conf if everything is ok. Reboot and enjoy.

Here some links, too:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_a_Kernel_Patch

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_kernel_sources_manually

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Compile_a_Kernel_Manually

----------

## Beefrum

Copy the structure of 'sys-kernel/gentoo-sources' to and 'overlay' under an other name and start hacking.

It's rather self evident once you see the structure, And patching kernels is in the same league, so I know you will understand.  :Wink: 

----------

## geniux

 *RuiP wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> make && make modules && make modules_install && make install
> ```
> ...

 

This goes for the 2.4 kernels with 2.6 you only have to 

```
make && make modules_install
```

----------

## RuiP

 *geniux wrote:*   

>  *RuiP wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> make && make modules && make modules_install && make install
> ```
> ...

 

Yes? i didn't know that. I always do it that way... have to try in next kernel. Its a little smaller. Thanks for the tip  :Smile: 

----------

## geniux

 *RuiP wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yes? i didn't know that. I always do it that way... have to try in next kernel. Its a little smaller. Thanks for the tip 

 

Yes, you'll save two steps  :Wink:  No prob  :Smile: 

----------

## RuiP

 *geniux wrote:*   

> Yes, you'll save two steps  No prob 

 

uhmm... i still keep the last 'make install'

it copies the bzimage, config and system.map to boot, rename kernel, backup old kernel with same name and it's config, all automatically.

----------

## davascript

Thanks for the completely thorough answers as to how to compiel a kernel and then use it in your system.  i have just been wondering why people were using other named kernels.  i thought  mayeb there was pre made ones.  i am assuming they were mostly patched themselves. I am just gonna start witha vanilla asa project one day and see what i can do with it.  

thanks a lot everyone

----------

